# Who is showing this weekend at Ryton (TICA show)



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanting to know if anyone is going to the Ryton show this weekend.. 
I will be showing one of my bengal girls.. and my daughter will be showing her NFC for the first time. GOD help us.. my daughter is decorating the pen lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless her.  Not any shows for me now. i'm going nowhere in this freezing, snowy weather, lol. 
Good Luck to you & especially your daughter with her Wedgie *


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes Keisha is VERY excited!!! To say the least.. I am showing both days.. she is only showing the one. Thankfully it is only a couple mins down the road


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, thats good. The TICA show thats on up here in the summer each year is only 10 mins from our house, lol. Keisha will love it, our daughter does, she's been showing since she was 5, lol.*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

She has been showing the bengals alongside me and REALLY enjoyed showing my Black Smoke girl at the last show (especially when she took 2 of the 5 merits  ) so came home with 2 beautiful rosettes showing MY girl and taking all the credit :lol: This time she can brag ALL she wants with showing her very own baby!! I am so excited for her! Mind you she will have to work it al out on her own as I have only ever shown the Bengals lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm sure she'll be fine, lol.  Tell her Wegies rule, lol.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck Suzanne,not that you'll need any i'm sure:001_smile:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I will see you there, be great to meet your cats


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Good luck for the show.

I am not going, my next is going to be my first TICA one in Jan so I am really looking forward to that. 

Good luck to all showing this weekend xx


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

I wish you all best of luck. I wont get to show till late January so I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck at the show Suzanne I'm sure your daughter will love it!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you Char.. well the Sedona is packed.. where the fark are the cats gonna fit.. I think Keisha has packed half the decorations and me thinks the cats will haev NO WHERE to sleep ... hmm maybe the litter box. Oh crikey.. brb must get the litter box.. (I ALWAYS FORGET SOMETHING pmsl)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't wait to see the master piece of her pen  Should hopefully be able to locate it with ease!!!!!:eek6:


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

YOUR NOT KIDDING lol.. will take us half the day to unload the damn vehicle lol MUST remember the cat tomorrow lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The only fancy thing appearing in my pen is a purple bed and matching food bowl and litter tray, steady on me!!!! LOL, I have drapes but ain't using them. Far too lazy me. My pen will look sad compared to some of the pens I am sure. :shocked:


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

lol.. drapes are not that hard to put up.. you should bring them  oh well your will not be as plain as my first show lol.. I had a bed and food/water bowl.. and a litterbox lol (nothing matched ) oh well.. I was far too nervous to think about pen decor pmsl


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i may bring them, see how i feel on the morning... :thumbup: they are not mine though so will have to seek premission first.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool... well will see you on either Saturday if not def Sunday... 
Keisha's hair bear is showing on Sunday.. so you just have to look for an overloaded Christmas pen with a hair bear and a silver bengal lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Easy to spot then yes 
I am allowed to use the drapes so will do :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> YOUR NOT KIDDING lol.. will take us half the day to unload the damn vehicle lol MUST remember the cat tomorrow lol


Yeh, remembering the cat would be good,pmsl


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I did come today and got my catalog. Saw you (I think) but you were sat down in a ring so didn't want to disturb you so hopefully see you tomorrow. Rather big show :thumbup:


----------



## Maisie (Dec 13, 2008)

Where is this show? I would love to go and see some cats


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sports Connextion. Ryton, Coventry, West Midlands. £2 entrance fee. Ends at 5pm but open again tomorrow.


----------



## Maisie (Dec 13, 2008)

OK thanks - what time can we go and look? is tica like the normal show?


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Maisie,

Show opens at 9am but as its a Sunday and all the judges and a lot of the exhibitors will have been at the European Awards Banquet the night before it would probably be better to arrive a little later. The show officially closes at 5pm. Visitors are allowed at all times


----------

